# AM Exam Organization?



## GTScott (Oct 6, 2006)

I have two conflicting reports now and need a third voice from someone who has taken the AM PE. Are the questions grouped like the sample tests where you have 8 or so Transpo, then 8 of another topic and so on or are they all mixed up? I have one vote each way now.

-GT


----------



## redrum (Oct 6, 2006)

they were last April (grouped together)

I dont think it was an even 8-8-8-8-8 but they were all in order


----------



## EdinNO (Oct 6, 2006)

In the ME exam (which may be different in this respect since we only had 3 pm sectiions), it seems to me it was all over the board.

Ed


----------

